# tapetech bazooka pump



## GYPSUMTRADESMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

i was wondering if anybody has used one of this pumps i saw them on all-wall and also on walltools.com i want to buy one but i want some reviews on it for the price is not all that bad


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Or you can get a real one and buy a columbia :thumbsup:


----------



## GYPSUMTRADESMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

i actually have columbia tools the mud tube ,and 7 inch box theyre great tools also 3.5 angle head but this tape tech bazooka pump looks top notch they say it pumps in less time and holds more mud


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

GYPSUMTRADESMAN said:


> i actually have columbia tools the mud tube ,and 7 inch box theyre great tools also 3.5 angle head but this tape tech bazooka pump looks top notch they say it pumps in less time and holds more mud


Okay, first off. You said the price was "not all that bad"
Are you kidding me!? The Tape Tech is $400!! That's ridiculous!
Where as the Columbia is $280!
Compare the prices! 
http://www.walltools.com/store/tapetech-bazooka-pump-b74tt.html
VS
http://www.walltools.com/store/colu...goosenecks-and-box-fillers-col-hmp-gn-bf.html

Are you impressed because of the fancy description the Tape Tech offers?! 
*60% Greater Capacity
40% faster
Variable Speed Control*

Thats a friggen joke! All that means, is you've been had by marketing and advertising experts.

You want facts!?
*More capacity!? *Who the hell cares! A pumps not a one time use thing that you fill and then strap to your back to go to work with! It sits in a bucket of mud! Your still limited by the bucket your pump sits in!
You're gonna get a bigger pump to hold more mud, which sits inside another bucket which also holds mud? And when your bucket runs out of mud and you need to mix more? Then what, did your bigger pump get you any further? Nope...
And now you need to move a heavier pump! Cuz what they dont list in their facts is 60% Greater capacity also = 60% heavier!
You want more capacity mix yourself 5 or 6 boxes of mud in a giant tub container from Wal-Mart! And stick your *better* more *Cost Effective* *Columbia pump* in that! 







There!!I just made you 300% Greater Capacity!

*And 40% Faster with Variable Speed control!?* Pfft!!
Is this a joke!? Its a friggen pump!! It goes faster by how quickly you push! You want to be faster, put some elbow into it boy!
And *variable speed control*....haha. wow. Whoever thought up that line is a genius. Does it have a motor built in?! So we can control the RPM's?! No..... Variable speed control over what? Your mud? Haha.

Here's a tip! 
Want more capacity? Get a bigger mixing bucket!
Wanna be faster? Eat your wheaties before leaving the house for work.
Oh! And the most important tip.....
*BUY A COLUMBIA :thumbsup:*


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

The post above is a massive load of negative unnecessary crap.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> The post above is a massive load of negative unnecessary crap.


Which both got thanks from other users. So I guess some people agree with me. It might be a little harsh, but hey, why spend more money on something that you don't need.
I wanted to get my point across and save this guy some money! 
280$ compared to 400$!? Its a no brainer for me.
This guy will go with what he feels anyways, regardless of what I have to say. Just giving my input. And yes, I am strongly opinionated. Thats just how I feel.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

And I gave him a thumbs up! :yes:
Didn't seem negative to me. lol. Just strongly opinionated. For better or worse. :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Which both got thanks from other users. So I guess some people agree with me. It might be a little harsh, but hey, why spend more money on something that you don't need.
> I wanted to get my point across and save this guy some money!
> 280$ compared to 400$!? Its a no brainer for me.
> This guy will go with what he feels anyways, regardless of what I have to say. Just giving my input. And yes, I am strongly opinionated. Thats just how I feel.


 
Fair enough, It seemed a bit narrow minded to me, Heres a company giving it a go, Trying to make a better tool for us all, And it gets hammered like that, What if it can fill a zooka in 5 pumps instead of eight?? A box in two instead of 4 or 5, A compound tube or runner filled faster?? Whats that got to do with bigger buckets???

That pump might last a guy 20 years or so. Thats a lot of work saved, Its a draining job that gets harder with age, Any savings are bonus.

I have a goldblatt pump, Cheapest of them all, And its great, Top pump, I tryed a columbia once, It was weird as it seemed to pump less per stroke, Less range than my Goldblatt, It prob dosnt, But thats how it felt. I just prefer to look at how can a tool work for me and make life easier, Isnt that what its all about?? Just be careful your strong opinion dosent give you tunnel vision bro :thumbsup: You could have got a great goldblatt pump and saved more money if you wanted too, Isnt the TT only $120 more than the col anyway???


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

If its pumping 40% more mud in the same amount of time its going to be harder to do that as you're doing more work per pump .
Better to do a few more easy pumps.
Better to have a lighter pump


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Theorys great isnt, your prob correct, But im sure TT would have takin that into account, No ones said they have tryed it or what they think so i wouldnt be so quick to judge. You just never know, It could be no good, Or it could be great. :yes:

How can one small man lift a ton in weight, (Block and tackle) We had massive kauri trees in NZ back in the day, The old timers felled them by hand and moved massive sections of logs in the bush with jacks, How did whlye coyotye try and lever a huge rock onto road runner, With a stick and a wedge, Have you ever heard of double purchase to help pull out a stuck 4WD with hand winches?? Its not that hard to work out guys?? 

What if tapetech has made a pump with a clever leverage mechanism to move more mud with less effort, It wouldnt be that hard to do would it, Its just doubling up leverage, Or maybe i just gave someone an idea to make the greatest drywall pump ever???

Tapetechs claims of greater capacity, variable speed and faster pumping, its only leverage, Basic mechanics, Just like those gym machines, Just shift the pin for more or less resistance, Maybe its not built like a standard pump and can actually do what they claim?? Dont be so quick to judge, Have you seen and used one??? Has anyone thanking your posts seen or used one???


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> Theorys great isnt, your prob correct, But im sure TT would have takin that into account, No ones said they have tryed it or what they think so i wouldnt be so quick to judge. You just never know, It could be no good, Or it could be great. :yes:
> 
> How can one small man lift a ton in weight, (Block and tackle) We had massive kauri trees in NZ back in the day, The old timers felled them by hand and moved massive sections of logs in the bush with jacks, How did whlye coyotye try and lever a huge rock onto road runner, With a stick and a wedge, Have you ever heard of double purchase to help pull out a stuck 4WD with hand winches?? Its not that hard to work out guys??
> 
> ...


Yes I'd already thought I that, if they increased leverage they could do it two ways, making the handle longer , which it doesn't look like they've done and if they did you'd have much further to move it as you bend over to fill your box , it would make it harder as you'd need to move your whole body up and down, or they could move the pivot point but that would make the stroke shorter and you'd not be pumping any more mud...the thing is you're pumping more mud in the same time... with a block and tackle you gain leverage at the cost of taking more time but making it easier to do. not the case with the larger mud pump


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

All good points. I shouldn't have been so quick to judge.
Im just a die hard columbia fan. And to me, the tape tech isn't worth the extra 120$. Thats quite a bit more expensive I think for a pump. Unless they did, do something completely different to make it better. Who knows. like you said, I never have tried it.
But it just seems to me that its allot of money.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

cazna said:


> The post above is a massive load of negative unnecessary crap.


 
Its morning and i apoligise for this post i made Precision taping, Re reading it back it seems a bit rude, Thats not like me . Oops, It was a hard day.


Heres another bigger pump, Looks like its just longer.

http://www.fantastictools.com/p-1140-cinta-long-stroke-rapid-clean-pump-w-tall-box-filler.aspx


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Its morning and i apoligise for this post i made Precision taping, Re reading it back it seems a bit rude, Thats not like me . Oops, It was a hard day.
> 
> 
> Heres another bigger pump, Looks like its just longer.
> ...


Haha! Don't worry about it Cazna. Looking back my post was pretty blunt as well. I can definitely see how it came across rude as well. Sorry to anyone who took offence. So no worries my friend. I generally am a pretty nice guy, I never mean to offend or hurt anyone. Im just a little loud at times. hehe. :laughing:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Don't worry about it Cazna. Looking back my post was pretty blunt as well. I can definitely see how it came across rude as well. Sorry to anyone who took offence. So no worries my friend. I generally am a pretty nice guy, I never mean to offend or hurt anyone. Im just a little loud at times. hehe. :laughing:


 
All good bro, Keep up the loud posting :drink::rockon:


----------



## GYPSUMTRADESMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

cazna said:


> Fair enough, It seemed a bit narrow minded to me, Heres a company giving it a go, Trying to make a better tool for us all, And it gets hammered like that, What if it can fill a zooka in 5 pumps instead of eight?? A box in two instead of 4 or 5, A compound tube or runner filled faster?? Whats that got to do with bigger buckets???
> 
> That pump might last a guy 20 years or so. Thats a lot of work saved, Its a draining job that gets harder with age, Any savings are bonus.
> 
> I have a goldblatt pump, Cheapest of them all, And its great, Top pump, I tryed a columbia once, It was weird as it seemed to pump less per stroke, Less range than my Goldblatt, It prob dosnt, But thats how it felt. I just prefer to look at how can a tool work for me and make life easier, Isnt that what its all about?? Just be careful your strong opinion dosent give you tunnel vision bro :thumbsup: You could have got a great goldblatt pump and saved more money if you wanted too, Isnt the TT only $120 more than the col anyway???


 well i like what you wrote the fact that the pump is faster combined with the columbia fat boy boxes you get more mud load and more work production out of this pump i am a big fan of tools great tools make great work


----------



## GYPSUMTRADESMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Okay, first off. You said the price was "not all that bad"
> Are you kidding me!? The Tape Tech is $400!! That's ridiculous!
> Where as the Columbia is $280!
> Compare the prices!
> ...


i do buy columbia i have a few tools from them 7 inch fat boy which is great ,mud tube and angle head but to me this is a good pump i got reviews from all wall and people are happy with it i just like having great tools infact i am buying the 10 inch big boy soon but i like to try out different tools tapetech , columbia ,drywall master :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

GYPSUMTRADESMAN said:


> i do buy columbia i have a few tools from them 7 inch fat boy which is great ,mud tube and angle head but to me this is a good pump i got reviews from all wall and people are happy with it i just like having great tools infact i am buying the 10 inch big boy soon but i like to try out different tools tapetech , columbia ,drywall master :thumbsup:


 You will try them all til you try BlueLine:yes: then youre done (boxes ,handels and pumps) Tapetech angle heads are sweet. I have not tried Columbia yet other than anglebox ... didnt like.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

cazna said:


> Heres another bigger pump, Looks like its just longer.
> 
> http://www.fantastictools.com/p-1140-cinta-long-stroke-rapid-clean-pump-w-tall-box-filler.aspx


Hey Cazna - that looks like an old internet ad for Fantastic Tools - they are still marketing Northstar tools on that site . WOnder if those Cinta punps like that one advertised are out there??


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

chris said:


> You will try them all til you try BlueLine:yes: then youre done (boxes ,handels and pumps) Tapetech angle heads are sweet. I have not tried Columbia yet other than anglebox ... didnt like.


Well, Now you mention it, (Tapepro for me, Same as blueline) I have the 3 inch spotter, Twister handle, Exterior corner roller, And just got there internal roller, So i have two pro reach handles, So have the anglehead ball fitting on the way, Those handles are 4 in one, Corner rollers, anglebox, spotter, Great idea, So is the bazooka with removable head, Wall tools say those zookas see there workbench 5 times less than other brands. And apparently there angleheads with plastic body are good too, I think there could be an 8 inchbox with recess plate in my future. It sure is nice gear.



Mudshark said:


> Hey Cazna - that looks like an old internet ad for Fantastic Tools - they are still marketing Northstar tools on that site . WOnder if those Cinta punps like that one advertised are out there??


I dont know mudshark, I just searched cinta drywall tools and that came up, Maybe it is all out of date then??


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

I have that cinta pump...and it kicks some azz..luv it


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

That was a great read Cazna and percisiontaping, it was like reading a Romance novel








Glad you 2 kissed and made up


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> That was a great read Cazna and percisiontaping, it was like reading a Romance novel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You go shag a sheep you :jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That was a great read Cazna and percisiontaping, it was like reading a Romance novel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2Buck you Son of a B! 
Sorry to use harsh letters....:tt2:


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

As an Outsider, Dealer/Repair guy, I've had excellent luck with these Tapetech pumps.

I normally don't hear praise back from a customer how he loves his new tool. Only how he hates it to death and its nothing like his last ***** brand. (insert tool here)

This Pump has actually gotten me call backs about how much they loved it. This, has been the most amount of positive feedback I've heard since the Mudrunner came out.
I've sold around 250-300 of these pumps since they were available spring of 2011, and have only had a handfulll of complaints.

I'd love to hear more feedback of actual users of this. I know they're out there, they just don't know this forum yet.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

250-300 pumps in a year??? Of one brand??? Dam you must sell some gear :blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

And craig's price is 10$ cheaper than wall tools! lol
http://www.alstapingtools.com/tapetech-bazooka-pump-easy-clean.aspx
389$ Instead. I still think its pricey for a pump.
But if you're getting good feedback on them then thats great.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> And craig's price is 10$ cheaper than wall tools! lol
> http://www.alstapingtools.com/tapetech-bazooka-pump-easy-clean.aspx
> 389$ Instead. I still think its pricey for a pump.
> But if you're getting good feedback on them then thats great.


Ten dollars less is great but as a drywall talk member you get 10% off from walltools :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

tryed the TT pump and it is firm with no snap like other pumps not sure if it really slams out the 40pcent it is spose to do....

although it was a lesser to fill Zook not sure how much lesser cause it was awkward seeing how I ran an original pump since day 1, 

I like the heaviness of it as I did not have to put my Big Toe on the base to pump


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

cazna said:


> 250-300 pumps in a year??? Of one brand??? Dam you must sell some gear :blink:


I may have "over exaggerated", it was a bit late and I was off the clock having some brews. LOL!
Minimum since I first sold them Mar. of '11 has been 200. They are such a great seller, I'm waiting on 60 to come in stock compared to 15 of the standard ez-clean pumps.

The customers who have responded back running this pump with a "zooka" have told me it pumps up in 6 pumps, compared to the 9-10 of the standard pump.


----------



## GYPSUMTRADESMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Ten dollars less is great but as a drywall talk member you get 10% off from walltools :thumbsup:


really i did not know that thanks forv that


----------



## A.T.T.-Craig (Aug 1, 2008)

sdrdrywall said:


> Ten dollars less is great but as a drywall talk member you get 10% off from walltools :thumbsup:


What code are you using, because I cant get it to work on most auto taping tools.


----------

